# بحث في المنظفات



## WAT (19 نوفمبر 2013)

كتاب مفيد جدا عن المنظفات وهو عبارة عن بحث في الجمعية السورية للكيميائيين .... 
(الكتاب في المرفقات )


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا علي الارشاد لهذا الموقع


----------



## اذكار (27 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا وبارك الله بك على الكتاب 
رحم الله والديك


----------



## مهندس ضياوي (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## الجريسي (6 فبراير 2014)

[size شكرا وبوركت جهودك [/size]


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (22 يناير 2015)

فعلا كتاب مفيد جدا - بارك اللة فيك.


----------



## انس المصرى 2 (8 فبراير 2015)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## م.شاهين (18 فبراير 2015)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## waleedhosny (19 مايو 2015)

جعلهو الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

بارك الله بك


----------



## mohammed darwish (2 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meddgt (7 مارس 2018)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك و في  والديك​


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (8 مارس 2018)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## meddgt (8 مارس 2018)

ماجور ان شاء الله


----------



## الصالح محمد (19 أكتوبر 2018)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

